# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel 2011 Macro error "Method 'GetOpenFilename" of object'_Application'failed

## rfox69

Hello everyone,

I am a new mac user and I am not a good programmer. We have recently began the switch from Windows to Mac Book Air's and I have a problem now. I use an Excel macro in the windows based machine to covert a file every day. Since receiving the mac, I cannot get the macro to run. It is a pretty short macro and I have tried to search the web for ways to change it but cannot figure it out. The macro basically needs to open a csv file from a location and then run through some deletes and sorts with a final save of the file as xls with the current date. The macro is below - Any help is GREATLY appreciated.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JosephP

see this page for some alternate code http://www.rondebruin.nl/mac.htm#GetOpenFilename

----------

